# Chassis Toro paint



## Abcsnow (Dec 19, 2018)

Does Toro offer a touch up paint?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

yes !!! hope these numbers help as they are right from the toro website 

PAINT-RED PEN (112-0177)$13.27 
PAINT-AEROSOL,TORO RED (I (131-6581) $14.62 
PAINT-AEROSOL, DARK METAL (361-12) 
PAINT-BLACK PEN (112-0175)
PAINT-BLACK BOTTLE (112-0176)


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm talking off the top of my head, as I haven't refurbed a toro in three years ( at least need to paint one) but rustoleum apple red sticks in my mind...it seems to me the early ones were a different shade then the modern ones.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

There is a 'new' red and an 'old' red, depending on which model year you are working on. I forget which year is the cut-over to the new color.

I mixed my own using Rustoleum . . . as I recall it was a combination of the Rusto-red, yellow, and black


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

rusto has a can that closely matches the old, i took a small part to the paint store and hit it by potluck


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Rustoleum 7765 Regal Red was a perfect match for my 3 yr old Exmark Mower and the Exmark Mower Red is the same red as the newer Toro Red mowers. I think the mowers and snow blowers are the same color red. At least the newer ones.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/TORO/Touch-Up-Paint


----------

